# Interesting REM dream theory about ALL mental illnesses!



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Here it is. You have to check this out..I found it yesterday although I think I saw another version of the site years ago. Basically it says that we worry/stress out so much, we can't "rejuvinate" during REM sleep, so we get mental illness, so we need to fulfill our needs. My interpertation of the theory is that I need to write out/share my worries more....


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

this stuff is very interesting considering the amount of people on here who:

1. claim they don't get REM sleep

2. have destroyed sleep patterns

3. Sometimes feel better when they get very little sleep

4.always feel sleepy or in the dream state

5. Were doing better then had a nightmare or dream of some sort and woke up feeling like shit again

6. claim they feel 'aware' even though they are sleeping

7. Get hardcore sleep paralysis

I personally am in the process of setting my self up at a sleep clinic where i live and see whats up with my brain while i sleep


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

All I know about my sleep is that occasionaly I get sleep paralysis, I have story-like dreams, sometimes I have sleep paralysis where I have difficulty breathing, I get sleep-hallucinations (those are considered normal), I talk in my sleep, and once I screamed in my sleep, and I wake up a few times a night. I also have difficulty falling asleep..wonder what it all means.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Never mind...I just googled the name of the institute that's responsible for it and found out some websites accusing it of being false nonesense


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I read these guys book a while ago and thought it was pretty good. I think what they say about "human givens" is true, they may not have all the answers but they say some interesting things


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I was reading New Scientist magazine today and they were talking about this and what scientists think dreams are for, they were saying one prominent theory is that REM stage of sleep is when you replay emotionally charged events from the day but the physical arousal is reduced so the charge is being taken away from memories so they can be processed by the brain. They mentioned one theory about PTSD how they think somehow that ability to separate the physical charge from the memory has gone wrong so the brain can never properly process the PTSD memory, so instead of being reduced in impact day by day like all other memories it stays the same. I wonder if something like this has happened with DP if our ability to process our memories properly has broken down so our brains are still trying to do this during the day what should have been done at night.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, I gotta say, some of my memories thoughts are so charged with emotions, they never seem to decharge, kind of strange how it never seems to fade away.


----------

